# Late bloomer -- still no heat?



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby is almost 16 months old and still no signs of her going through her first heat. I know it's normal for Vizslas to go through their first heat at a later age than other dog breeds, but I am curious as to how old she can be before we start to wonder if something is amiss hormonally? 

We had always planned on letting her have 2 heat cycles before we get her spayed, but what if she's 2 years old and has only had one cycle? Is it acceptable to spay at this point?

Thanks!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I might be tempted to ask the breeder about her Dams heat cycles and see what they suggest. Our vet thought we would get Dharma spayed at 6 months. When we said no we had to wait- I am beginning to think not to ask about that subject but it is up to you if you really need an answer.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Our Penny turned 16 months just the other day and she still has not had a heat. Her momma was only 11 months so we are well passed that benchmark. I'd be interested to know when we should "worry" too. But I just assumed to give it at least two years. Plus, unless its a serious health concern it won't bother me if she never has it and we therefore never have to spay! 

She HAS however been licking and biting at her parts on some evenings the last week it two. But nothing looks different. And when she does this, she starts crying at looking at you like she needs help. Not sure what that's all about but everything else seems normal so I haven't made a vet appointment..,yet.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

The Clam ;D will swell very large days before the event then start pre spotting then the flow and bleed

Her moods could swing some and require rest even more or less foods  

Your bless

I have a PHD in Clams ;D

Globally 

During the cycles only Swedish help

yelp and move out 2 weeks or so

There is No man or Tool that can win these unless your sporting pink Cupcakes and matching pink rubber Gloves and a Chrome dome

LOL

Wrong is right black is green and they can get mean" ;D


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I emailed Ruby's breeder. Her mom went into heat between 16-18 months (she doesn't remember exactly, since they have 3 females and it's been a few years!) so it looks like we are set for a late heat in our girl. Any day now!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella had her season a week before her 1st birthday, I knew it was coming because she'd been acting strange for a week or two. Going off her food and a little miserable, I suppose how us girls feel at times. 

We were getting her spayed on the 1st of August but we couldn't do it for feeling guilt, worry about her age. It just didn't feel right, she is due her 2nd season oct/nov time. 
My husband is leaving the army and we have so much going on at the moment we feel didnt the time was right. Maybe next year after we have settled we will book her in to be spayed


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

God Bless Your Husband and His service a True Hero 

and May God grace him back to you and your home and Yours

The Men and Women of the Army, Navy , Marines and many more

These are the folks kids should respect and admire as well as all adults

I see a Man or Gal in Uniform

I always praise them for there service some I hug all I grab the door

Be blessed


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

What a lovely thing to say Rudy, your thoughts have really touched my heart 
My husband was hurt in Afghanistan a few years ago and its now time for us to move on as the army want so much more now.

New beginnings for us, we are very excited and a little daunted by it to


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Angie, any updates? We are still waiting on Penny.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Still no first heat for Ruby. She's about to be 17 months in a few days.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

lilyloo said:


> Still no first heat for Ruby. She's about to be 17 months in a few days.


Ll - how much does Ruby weigh? K is 13 months now and no sign of a cycle starting. She is having issues with keeping weight on, so I'm thinking that may be part of the puzzle??


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Carolina said:


> lilyloo said:
> 
> 
> > Still no first heat for Ruby. She's about to be 17 months in a few days.
> ...


She's a good weight --- low 40 pound range. She's a petite girl but not skinny and her weight is stable. We haven't ever had her around another female who is in heat, I've heard that that can tigger things. We're hoping she'll come into heat soon OR hold off, that way she isn't in heat again when we go on vacation this May.


----------

